# Trainer in Kingston, Ontario



## macy (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm looking to start my 16 week old in puppy classes soon... She has been great so far but in the past few days she is suddenly becoming aggressive to strangers on walks (barking, growling, even snapped at one lady). So that is mainly what I want to focus on. She seems to be fine with strangers in other settings. 

So, right now I've spoken to two different training centers - one would be puppy classes with a group, the other would be classes one-on-one with a trainer. I'm leaning towards the group that way she'll get more time around new dogs and people... But what do you think is better for this type of puppy?


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Kingston, Jamaica?
Kingston, New York?
Kingston, Ontario?
Perhaps the Royal Borough of Kingston upon Thames?

I'm sure there are lots more...


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if its kingston ontario i can help

do not take him to love a k9


i know someone there with a lot of experience with aggessive or fearful dogs let me know


----------



## macy (Nov 20, 2013)

Actually it is Kingston, ON
I am signed up to go to Luv a K9 tonight for the first time actually... Did you have a bad experience? Any other suggestions? My concern is that she's just a puppy so I want her to keep getting socialization but the past few days I haven't been taking her on her walks because I'm afraid she will bite someone


----------



## macy (Nov 20, 2013)

I should add that passing people on walks is the ONLY time she is aggressive (growling). She didn't used to be this way, it just started about a week ago.

She has never been aggressive to me or my boyfriend, to company we have at our house, to my family, etc. She is fine when we're at the park. Just seems to be when we're passing people on our walks...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Socialization is important for puppies. If the class works out you will get both, socialization and training. Remember on very young puppies training any one exercise for more than 10 minutes kind of wears out the message. Always stop on a positive note and if the behavior you are training is new take your time. The socialization and being around other dogs should help with the puppy aggressiveness that is going on. The pup will learn to look to you first instead of aggression. Have fun with training and make it fun for the pup too.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

everyone i know had bad experiences there

Yes take your dog to morning sttar dawn in the meaning

Next if you want an expert on aggression i know a great guy in napanee 

Can u get your money back? 


Dawn from monring star understands reactive dogs or fearful aggressive 

NOt on the high level of the person in napapnee whos job was to take care of the most aggressive shelter dogs in toronto that no one else could handle


Lovak9 is worse than petsmart tbh, if your dog keeps acting out there, they will throw your dog out like they did the 100 or so others, problem is if a person feels unsafe with a strong or scary breed there lovak9 will banish them, also if a dog barks to much they will throw you out. THey cater to majority. Its about money there. 

IF you need help contact me

I dont take my dog to those type of trainers I DID take mine to the napapnee for personal protection training and it was great he def knows what hes doing. I do my OB at home and then practice it during my PP lessons. 

I never do the schools with my working dog. at luv a k9 shutzund is an aggressive dog sport and cruel (one lady told a gsd owner) lol

I bet you would learn more from a board member.


----------



## macy (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh wow...Ok thank you so much

I'm going to try and talk to Dawn and see if I can work out going there instead
I haven't paid for Luv a K9 yet but was excited that it started tonight (I want to get started sooner rather than later as my puppy's already 3.5 months and so I know how to manage her if she gets aggressive so I can start taking her on walks again)

Is Morning Star group classes or one-on-one?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ok see fi you can find her, if not the guy in napapnee is VERY reasonable priced (SHOCKING lol) 

He trains with all kinds of working rotties, dutch shepherds (from LIQUE in hamilton aka strikeforce k9) jimpo me imported shpherds, rotties etc.. 

If there is a serious issue that you worry about hes the best to go, not out to make money he just actually cares about dogs and is very respectful,


morning star is group and one on one I think

She actually knows her stuff like shes a real dog person and shes reasonable priced as well not the petsmart flaky trainer that read a manual and think they are a pro dog trainer?


She had a very nervous czech shepherd and a cattle dog so she understands our breed totally. 

Shes amazing with agility also

call dawn leave a message dont e mail

also if you need the other trainer pm me anytime and i will give him heads up

be veery careful here on who calls themselves experts and hands out cards


----------



## macy (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome thanks so much... I may message you a bit later for the guy in Napanee.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Totally off topic...but since you are in Kingston try Aunt Lucys restaurant


----------

